# On average, How much exercise keeps and GSD Happy?



## PaladinPup (Jun 17, 2009)

Assuming, daily stimulation is provided, how much exercise is needed to make the average GSD happy? We have adults home all day during the day and will be apart of daily life in the house. 

I am more than happy to walk/hike/play fetch at least 45 minutes per day, do some OB training most days for a few minutes, but when the dog is in the home I am looking for a *calm* dog. 

Is this enough for the average GSD?

Here's part of my dilemma. I love alternative bulldogs, and most mollosser breeds. Due to their being great with kids, moderate exercise needs, protective, but laid back in the home.

The reality is though, even the most respected breeders and breed groups are not as developed and as an established like the GSD has. 

I am one of those people who are really into dogs. I read and learn more each day. I had been following a very well respected breeder of a certain alternative bulldog for a few years. Many people had great things to say about the breed. Finally after meeting the breeder, I learned that he and his breeders are not even testing their stock for HD regularly. 

I admire that with the GSD you can find many "breed surveys" online that are completed by Schutzhund clubs, judges independent of the breeder, going into great detail about both the dog's conformation and temperament! What a fabulous resource for the serious puppy buyer. It is much easier to see where your GSD actually came from and what the breeding stock did to be actually worthy of being bred. Many breed groups talk a good game regarding this, but very few actually deliver.


Although, I do not plan on doing PP work, I do want to do OB and some cart pulling. Great activity for the winter months when hiking where I live is tough. *I have feared that the GSD is perhaps a bit too much "dog" for us so to speak. So many GSDs I have seen are too active, hyper or just too demanding of time. *

What do you think? 

Thank you for your time!

PP


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It really depends on the dog - some need more than others. The best way to get a calm dog is to either look for an older (not a puppy) rescue whose behavior can be easily assessed, or find a good breeder and be very clear about what you do and don't want. If they don't breed the kind of dog that would be right for you, they'll be willing to say so, and may have some recommendations of other breeders to contact. 

My dogs get most of their exercise on the weekends, and they're fine with that. We have a very tiny yard, so we have to take them out to off leash parks for play and exercise. We go for a walk, throw the ball, and they can swim. I'd love to be able to do at least 45 minutes a day, but until I have the space to do it at home that's just not possible while also working for a living, especially in the winter when it's dark by the time I get home. 

Around the house they burn off some energy playing with each other, and when I'm in a class with one or the other of them, we do some training most days, which helps to exercise their brains.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It depends on several things including the lines/type of GSD, the dog's age, and the individual dog.

My Shepherd Bianca for example is very laid back and calm at home. She does not get hyper or destructive even without being exercised, although she loves to go for walks and runs and etc and is happy to go for long walks or run with my bike for an hour or two. I usually walk her for 1-2 hours each day but some days we don't get a chance to do so, and some days I also add a bike ride, a playdate with another dog, etc...
However Bianca just turned 5 years old, and at 1-2 years old she most likely required more exercise. Shepherd puppies also might be very active no matter how much exercise they are given at certain ages and can be "hyper" if they are underexercised as well.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

It depends on the individual dog, but I'd say that on average you wouldn't have any issues with a GSD as long as you do give them good exercise and stimulation.
I'll admit I can be lazy about exercise with my two at times, but even then they are still quite calm in the house. But to me it's a lot of fun to take them out for exercise so I try not to miss out.

Talk to breeders, and when you choose one let them know exactly what you want. A good breeder will work with you and help pick out a pup that would best suit what you're looking for. A rescue would give an even better idea of the individual dog.

I see no reason why it wouldn't work for you








You came to the right place for the breed so read around, listen to others and ask questions as needed.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineHowever Bianca just turned 5 years old, and at 1-2 years old she most likely required more exercise. Shepherd puppies also might be very active no matter how much exercise they are given at certain ages and can be "hyper" if they are underexercised as well.


That is very true - puppies are definitely going to be more active and need more attention than a mature dog. With mine I found that around 6 months old things started to get easier, and they didn't need to be watched like a hawk every single second. Puppies are a LOT of work!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I want to applaud you for finding out about the breed to see if its a match for you and your lifestyle. All too often people jump into breeds not knowing anything about them and find out after the fact that it is not a dog they can handle.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree it depends on the dog, and also agree, that looking for an older 'established' gsd might be the best way to go for you.

I have had a couch potatoe, but mostly the ones I've had/have require alot of physical as well as mental stimulation. 

The female I have right now, I keep asking when her batteries are going to go dead ))) She is VERY VERY active and demanding of my time/attention. She may drive a sane person nuts )) But I like this about her. 

I agree with previous posts, and definately don't rule out an older puppy/dog )

diane


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

For Jerzey, a 45-minute walk a day and some training will keep her pretty calm in the house. It's those days during the winter and spring that are really crappy out and keep us in the house for a few days when you can start to see her acting a little hyper. If you can commit to giving the GSD exercise every day you should be fine. 

Puppies, however, are a lot of work. Jerzey used to have to be walked a few times a day when she was a puppy because she had a lot of activity. Perhaps an older dog from an established rescue would be great for you. Otherwise, from what I can understand, breeders are willing to work with what your family is looking for and you should be able to find a GSD that will fit in with your situation.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It takes at least 2 or 3 hours per day of physical and mental stimulation to keep her calm and that's if I'm lucky. When this dog doesn't get that she's a maniac in the house. She doesn't have the name Hurricane Lucy for nothin.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie is 4 years old and is happy with an hour a day, more on weekends


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you can set yourself up if you are more athletic with a "shutzhund candidate puppy" from working lines. Or, if you are more sedentary, you can pick a middle of the road pup from showlines (I would choose German showlines over American showlines, but that is just preference). 

But really, first you have to pick the lines,

Next you have to see the temperament of the Bitch (most important) and good to see the stud too, or hear as much about him.

If you like there level of intensity/activity, you can then examine the litter. It's funny because you can have a bat out of **** energizer bunny in the same litter with a couch potato. So you pick between the pups that the breeder tells you are middle of the road, or high drive/high energy. There are some tests you can do, for example Scarlett was the one in the litter who always ended up with the plastic bottle, and she would head out the doggy door with it, also she was the one that did NOT want to give it up and pulled like a demon when the evaluator was there. 

However, you have to be a little careful. If you want a couch potato pup and you pick the pup that is sleeping the whole time, you might end up with a sick pup, or you may find out a few days later that it was just a reaction to vaccinations. Better to let the breeder (that you thoroughly researched) know what you are looking for. Generally, they will show you two or three pups that would be a good match and let you have a pick. If your breeder will take a pup back, then they will WANT to match the pups up well to the owners. 

So now you have a eight week old puppy. If you are a ball of energy, high strung, fly off the handle every time you see a bug or hear a noise, then your dog will probably follow suit. If you are calm and patient and careful, your pup will probably follow suit. Since most of us are somewhere in between, it is best to be calm and patient and careful inside and go outside to play fetch and chase and tug. 

If you raise your puppy exhuding confidence and leadership as well as fun and affection, your dog will probably not NEED any set amount of exersize per day. They really do adjust to our levels. But if you are inconsistant in training and discipline, and literally drive your puppy crazy, then you will probably find that exersizing the dog will be very helpful in managing your high strung dog. For one thing, this is one on one time with you that entails training and leadership, tires the dog's body, and alleviates stress and boredom. By getting this attention and exersize, the dog may not have as many stress-related symptoms. 

So while some dogs are more athletic and some are more sedentary naturally, I personally think that the ones that need 1-2 hours of structured exersize every day, are the ones that have ongoing issues with leadership or just bad nerves. 

Remember too that the first year in the pups life, his energy levels will be considerably higher than later on. However, countering that with say jogging or bicycling with the energizer bunny might cause your pup physical problems. 

I let puppies be puppies, walk them on occasion, let them run and play, but do not encourage or discourage jumping etc., provide them with toys and stuff to chew (like my slippers), and take them to puppy classes, and obedience classes once a week. 

Between 12 and 24 months, their energy level is pretty well fixed between moderate and high, and they can pretty much burn it in the back yard. They are always up for a car ride and walk in town, or a jog alongside my bike. But walks/rides happen sometimes once a week and sometimes less frequently, unless we are training for a title run. Then it is probably every other day. 

Babs has a moderate energy level. When I take her for a walk, we practice on lead and off lead and various Rally signs. This exersizes her mind as much as her body. Jenna is more of an energizer bunny. When I take her for a walk, I send her up steps on the businesses/courthouse up town, there is a skate park, and I let her jump and climb on the equipment, there is a small wall in the memorial park that I let her jump up and walk along. Her walk also exercises her mind, but the focus is on her athletic ability without murdering her very sedentary owner. Babs and Jenna are littermates. 

In the end it comes down to different dogs needing differing amounts of exersize naturally, while genetics and environment play a huge part too.


----------



## PaladinPup (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you very much everyone!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It does depend on the dog. I have 2 high drive PITAs, my female GSD is 8 and my pup just turned one. There's also 3 kids here who provide unlimited stimulation for them. The ball is thrown, the toy is tugged. The dogs are watching and running with the kids all day so somedays, I don't walk them, I'll take them out for a solid ball session with me in the yard. Other days, I take them for an outing with the kids, maybe 3 hours downtown walking around, my son's baseball game or the beach or even just errands like the post office, bank and the paint shop (all dog friendly places).

One thing I do believe is key to having a happy well adjusted, well exercised dog is never let them expect anything. Keep them guessing what we're going to do today. I never take the same walk route 2 times in a row. Keep them on their toes, the only thing the same in this house is who lives here and when we eat meals.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I guess it depends on the type exercise, and setting a schedule.

Normally, the pups are alone during the day, although they can play with each other. When I get home, they get to running/wrestling playing outside (but this has slacked off because it's so bloody hot!). Then we either play fetch in the yard or go for a 45 min walk. 

I also just introduced a makeshift catch pole...or pole with a string and toy attached that Anna can chase, this helps. Then we come inside, hang out, eat and then it's usually a few hours of her playing with her toys, chewing on a chew, inside fetch and the like. We do some OB training, which has always made her sleepy, then about 9:30ish she goes to sleep. 

On the weekends we do more, go to the creek, go see her doggie cousins, etc. That's how I keep my 9 month old GSD happy.


----------



## Josh86 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have not had my GSD very long, but every day that ive had him, i take him for at least a 1 mile run. I was at first seeing how he could take it, but now about a week later, i hop on my bycycle cruise around 12 mph and he runs it np, we go about 3-5 miles now. Once home he drinks water then its some fetching time. I head out for work, he sleeps all day, then i get home from work and he gets a slow walk to the park, then some off leash fetch, when i throw the ball i run the other direction, then he sprints back with the ball. Or i hide. seems to wear him out good. Although he could probably lay down all day without a problem. I have not seem to hit the limits of his endurance though, as he is always eager to still play after so far a 5 mile run.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would agree that it mostly depends of the type of gsd, i have seen some real laid back ones that would be fine with 45 minutes of exercise a day, and some like mine that need more. i also think they get used to a daily schedule and routine an its what they get used to doing. i am lucky that i am able to take two long walks a day with my dogs, plus a few heavy duty playtimes in the yard, plus training. remember mental stimulation can tire them out as well, not to replace physical exercise, but certainly including it in daily lives.

debbie


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

You don't have to get the same amount of exercise as the dog. Fetching balls or frisbees gets them a good workout and sharing the walks with your S/O helps get the dog out more. My mother-in-law used to take her dog out on dirt roads and drive her car while the dog ran along side. I'd prefer a bike, but my point is - find different ways to mix it up and you'll end up spending more time with your buddy and the dog will be better off too.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

When my two girls first came to live with us, they were non-stop pretty much all day with only limited naps. Must have been the thrill of having a big space to run and play in...

Anyway, after spaying, and after the newness of being adopted wore off, they settled down into a routine of sorts. About 45 -60 minutes of doggy playtime in the fenced yard, approximately a two hour nap, and more play with us or each other...games, toys, etc.

In all, I would say that they get at least three hours of very active exercise per day. But we're here all day, so it's easy for us to provide it. I call it "Bringing in the three-ring circus".

The only times they're crated is at night for sleep, and if we have to leave the house for more than 30 seconds. Otherwise they're out and free in the house and have free access to a fenced in yard. They manage to provide most of their own fun during the day and we supplement with obedience school "homework" and bubble blowing and catching (their favorite game), or trying to teach them to play fetch with their toys.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I try to walk or play a running game at least 1/2 hr. when I get home from work, and definitely more on the weekend. If not, we don't sleep, as she'll be up pacing all night long. We have to wear her out for a good night's rest. I don't kennel her at night b/c she's kenneled during the day when we're at work, so if she doesn't rest, we don't rest!


----------



## luvu2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I would not get a GSD. If you doubt you have the energy then go with your gut instinct.

I have always had boxers so when I happened apon my first shepherd I thought "no problem". I am a runner, work from home and have no children. Even with that I was suprised at the energy my shepherd has.

Thank God for my boxer. Between her, weekly classes, daily runs we almost wear him out.

On the plus side he doesn't HAVE to go go go. He just is happiest on the move but will settle if I insist.

My first experience with the bree and I am HOOKED but if in doubt RUN.

Definately more energy than a bulldog. My boxer and I are exhausted well before my 1.5 year old shepherd.


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

I spend about 3-4 hours with my 4 months work line pup every day. Two walks(a little jogging during the walk), three play sections(mostly fetch, some chasing and rough play, some training), and two free time sections(I just stay outside but don't do anything, let her play herself). 
When we are inside, she is pretty calm. 
I was a couchpotato, but I am happy that I can get more exercise now.


----------

